# iPad 2 & clavier Mac



## valyno (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad 2, un clavier USB Mac avec pavé numérique, et le CCK.
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de brancher le clavier USB sur l'iPad.
J'ai tenté l'opération, mais sans succès 
Quelqu'un est-il parvenu à le faire ici ?

Merci !

Valyno


----------



## emink (7 Mai 2011)

Hello,

J'ai essayé, je confirme, ça ne marche pas. J'avais lu aussi que ça pouvait, mais en fait non. Bien déçu... Bluetooth obligé.


----------

